# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل كان أرسطو مسلما على ملة موسى عليه السلام؟

## هاشم الجزائري

تفاجأت بهذا عندما سمعت بعض الأفاضل يقرره في شرح سلم الأخضري في المنطق وقد راجعه بعض طلبته فقال نتوقف فيه فلا نسبه لاحتمال أنه كان من أتباع موسى عليه الصلاة و السلام 
فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

ليس بصحيح والله أعلم 

وذلك أن المعروف عند أهل المقالات أن أساطين الفلاسة كانوا على عقائد الرسل من التوحيد وإثبات الصفات والأفعال والقول بحدوث العالم
ومنهم سقراط وتلميذه أفلاطون
ثم نشأ فيهم أرسطو تلميذ أفلاطون فخالف معلمه وقال بقدم العالم وهو أول من نشر هذه المقالة في دين اليونان 
وكان أرسطو كافرا بالله وملائكته ورسله
راجع كلام ابن القيم في أواخر إغاثة اللهفان والله أعلم

----------


## عبدالرحمن الحجري

وكان وثنيا مشركا , انظر النبوات لابن تيمية .

----------


## ابن الرومية

سقراط المعروف عنه التوحيد و على انكار عبادة الآلهة الوسائط مات  أما أفلاطون فان صح ما نقل عنه في المحاورات و مذاهب تلامذته فهو غنوصي و فلسفته أصل الشرك و ما فعل أرسطو الا ان وسع نظريته من الجانب العرفاني الى الجانب العقلي ان صح عنه أيضا كل ما ينسب اليه من الموسوعات..أما أنه اول من أحدث القول بقدم العالم فباطل بل قبله أساطين  قالوا بأشد من قوله انطلاقا من اختلافهم في الفرق و الجمع و أصول طبائع الأشياء في أوائل نشاة الفلسفة اليونانية في الأناضول في مملكة الأيونيين ...

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

لو أفدتنا أكثر يا شيخنا الفاضل

فإن ما نقلته أعلاه هو خلاصة كلام ابن القيم في الإغاثة 

وهذا نصه في عقيدة أفلاطون:
"وكذلك أفلاطون كان معروفا بالتوحيد وإنكار عبادة الأصنام وإثبات حدوث العالم وكان تلميذ سقراط ولما هلك سقراط قام مقامه وجلس على كرسيه 
 وكان يقول : إن للعالم صانعا محدثا مبدعا أزليا واجبا بذاته عالما بجميع المعلومات 
 قال : وليس في الوجود رسم ولا طلل إلا ومثاله عند الباري تعالى يشير إلى وجود صور المعلومات في علمه 
 فهو مثبت للصفات وحدوث العالم ومنكر لعبادة الأصنام ولكن لم يواجه قومه بالرد عليهم وعيب آلهتهم فسكتوا عنه وكانوا يعرفون له فضله وعمله وصرح أفلاطون بحدوث العالم كما كان عليه الأساطين وحكى ذلك عنه تلميذه أرسطو وخالفه فيه فزعم أنه قديم وتبعه على ذلك ملاحدة الفلاسفة من المنتسبين إلى الملل وغيرهم"

وقال بالنسبة لأول من قال بقدم الأفلاك:
"وهؤلاء فرقة شاذة من فرق الفلاسفة ومقالتهم واحدة من مقالات القوم حتى قيل إنه ليس فيهم من يقول بقدم الأفلاك غير إرسطو وشيعته فهو أول من عرف أنه قال بقدم هذا العالم والأساطين قبله كانوا يقولون بحدوثه وإثبات الصانع ومباينته للعالم وأنه فوق العالم وفوق السموات بذاته كما حكاه عنهم أعلم الناس في زمانه بمقالاتهم أبو الوليد بن رشد في كتابه مناهج الأدلة 
 فقال فيه القول في الجهة 
 وأما هذه الصفة فلم يزل أهل الشريعة من أول الأمر يثبتونها لله سبحانه حتى نفتها المعتزلة ثم تبعهم على نفيها متأخرو الأشعرية كأبي المعالي ومن اقتدى بقوله إلى أن قال والشرائع كلها مبنية على أن الله في السماء وأن منه تنزل الملائكة بالوحي إلى النبيين وأن من السموات نزلت الكتب وإليها كان الإسراء بالنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم حتى قرب من سدرة المنتهى وجميع الحكماء اتفقوا على أن الله والملائكة في السماء كما اتفقت جميع الشرائع على ذلك ثم ذكر تقرير ذلك بالمعقول وبين بطلان الشبهة التي لأجلها نفتها الجهمية ومن وافقهم إلى أن قال : فقد ظهر لك من هذا أن إثبات الجهة واجب بالشرع والعقل وأنه الذي جاء به الشرع وانبنى عليه وأن إبطال هذه القاعدةإبطال للشرائع 
 فقد حكى لك هذا المطلع على مقالات القوم الذي هو أعرف بالفلسفة من ابن سينا وأضرابه : إجماع الحكماء على أن الله سبحانه في السماء فوق العالم 
 والمتطفلون في حكايات مقالات الناس لا يحكون ذلك أما جهلا وإما عمدا وأكثر من رأيناه يحكي مذاهبهم ومقالات الناس متطفل 
 وكذلك الأساطين منهم متفقون على إثبات الصفات والأفعال وحدوث العالم وقيام الأفعال الاختيارية بذاته سبحانه كما ذكره فيلسوف الإسلام في وقته أبو البركات البغدادي وقرره غاية التقرير وقال : لا يستقيم كون الرب سبحانه رب العالمين إلا بذلك وأن نفي هذه المسألة ينفي ربوبيته قال : والإجلال من هذا الإجلال والتنزيه من هذا التنزيه أولى 
فصل وكذلك كان أساطينهم ومتقدموهم العارفون فيهم معظمين للرسل 
 والشرائع موجبين لاتباعهم خاضعين لأقوالهم معترفين بأن ما جاءوا به طور آخر وراء طور العقل وأن عقول الرسل وحكمتهم فوق عقول العالمين وحكمتهم وكانوا لا يتكلمون في الإلهيات ويسلمون باب الكلام فيها إلى الرسل ويقولون : علومنا إنما هي الرياضيات والطبيعيات وتوابعها وكانوا يقرون بحدوث العالم وقد حكى أرباب المقالات أن أول من عرف عنه القول بقدم هذا العالم أرسطو وكان مشركا......الخ كلامه رحمه الله

فهذا قول مطلع على مقالات القوم محرر لها ينقل عمن وصف بأعلم القوم بمقالات أهل الحكمة

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

اعلم رحمني الله وإياك إن سقراط أستاذ أفلاطون أستاذ أرسطو ما كان على ملة أهل الإسلام
وكان وجهه يشبه البصله كأنه ناقوس كنيسة كما قال ماكس ايستمان وكان من أهل التسكع والتعسف في الطرق والدروب خشية زوجته وقد كان يقول : من تزوج فرزق بامرأة طيبة كان من أهل السعادة ، ومن تزوج فرزق بامرأة خبيثة كان من أهل الفلسفة وكان من أهل الإقناع حتى أنه كان يمر بالرهط من الناس فيتحدث إليهم حتى يكون الحديث له ، ثم يوجه الإسئلة عما قال ؛ وهكذا دواليك فأحبه الشباب كل الحب وتأثروا به وبأفكاره حتى وشي به إلى الإمبراطور فحكم عليه بالإعدام وجعل يشرب من الكأس ويتجه شمالاً وجنوباً حتى سرى السم في جسده ومات وذكر ذلك أفلاطون المحب في كتبه وقد كان يذكر المعلم فهو المعلم الأول ويحزن لأجله كثيراً ،
ثم أتى من بعده أفلاطون الذي قال عنه ماكس ايستمان إذا نظرت إليه كأنما تنظر إلى وجه قديس ـ على حد تعبيره ـ ثم أردف عنه مسائل وتقريرات وقال بأنه ظل من أهل السعادة حتى عند وفاته فذكر أنه كان في عرس وكان يلهو يرقص وهو يحتسي قدح الخمر ، حتى هوى فهوى ، وقد كان أستاذ أرسطو المذكور فإذا كان الأستاذ هكذا فما بالك بالتلميذ !!!!!!!!!!
ثم إنه كان من أهل العقول والذكاء حيث أنه امر الإسكندر بن فيليبس المقدوني أو المكدوني بعد أن انتصر على دولة بني أشور أن يقتل دارا بن دارا ، وأن يفرق أهل هاتيك الأمصار بأن يولي على كل كورة نائب أو والي وهكذا حتى تفرقوا شذر مذر وتفرقوا أيادى سبا لذلكم النبا الذي فرقهم أربعة قرون ، ذلك مثال على حذاقته أم هل هو من أهل الإسلام فما وجدنا من أحد قد قال بإسلامه حتى إن الإسكندر بن فيليبس تلميذه كان من أهل الوثنية وليس هو المنعوت في القرآن بذي القرنين وإن رأى ذلك الرازي والقاسمي ، فقد نطقت عليه الآثار بأنه عظم إله الشمس  أو إله شيء آخر على زعمهم ، وأقره أهل مصر حينئذٍ ورضوا عنه لأنه خنع للآلهة المصرية ،
فإذا كان التلميذ هكذا والأستاذ فيكف الحال بصاحبنا .

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ أمجد،
عمدة ابن القيم وشيخه عليهما رحمة الله فيما ينقلانه عن الأوائل ما ذكره أصحاب المقالات كالشهرستاني.ويذ  ر شيخ الاسلام في كتبه أبا البركات صاحب المعتبر لكن قد يطرأ الخطأ على هذين الشيخين في معرفة مذهب قدماء الفلاسفة بدقة.
ألا ترى إلى شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله كيف وهم في تحديد بطليموس صاحب المجسطي وهو يوناني فظنه بطليموس المصري؟ وهذا متقدم عن الأول.
وعندنا اليوم كتب القوم: الطبيعة لأرسطوطاليس يذكر فيه المحرك الأول وأنه ليس فاعلاً للعالم بل العالم يتحرك بحركته. وكتاب طيماوس لأفلاطون يذكر فيه ديمرغوس ومنه انبثق العالم لكن ليس على طريقة أهل التوحيد كما ذكر بعض الإخوة أعلاه.
وهذا ليس إنقاصاً من شأنهما وإنما أردت أن يرجع كل فن إلى المختص به.. وأما مقالات الإسلاميين فشيخ الاسلام من أعلم خلق الله بها
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو خطاب زين

بارك اللهم فيكم 
ولدي إضافة إلى هذا الكلام قاله القاضي عبد الجبار المعتزلي في كتابه تثبيت دلائل النبوة ،  الجزء الأول ، الصفحة 192 ـ 193، بتحقيق عبد الكريم عثمان ، دار النهضة العربية ـ بيروت .
يقول فيها القاضي عبد الجبار بعد أن ذكر ضلال النصارى في استعانتهم بأرسطو في تعضيد بعض مذاهبهم : " وأرسطاطاليس لا يؤمن بكتاب ولا نبي ولا شريعة ، وينكر فلق البحار، وانقلاب العصا حيّة، ويرى أن التصديق بذلك جهل وحمق وقلة عقل . فانظر من أولى بقلة العقل، هو أو من يجعله حجة لدينه ويأخذ عنه، فما بعد هذا في فضيحتهم شيء " .

----------


## الحبروك

قرأت كتاب النفس لأفلاطون
لقد أثبت عقليا خلود النفس و قيام الساعة للوثنيين
و كان يقدم القرابين لزيوس
هل يعنى هذا أنه كان مسلما ؟
كلام فارغ
إن اليهود أنفسهم بعد موسى لم يعودوا مسلمون بل بدلوا و غيروا
إنما أرى أن مذهب أفلاطون و أرسطوا ما إشتهر إلا لمصادمة مذهب السيد المسيح  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  و الذى كان معاصرا له
فإن غير اليهود من أعداء المسيح :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لابد لهم من منهج مغاير ما رفضوا منهج الرسالة
كذا البوذيه و الهندوكيه و الكنفوشية
هى مذاهب بديلة للدين الغير موجود أصلا

----------


## أبوالبركات

> بارك الله فيك يا شيخ أمجد،
> عمدة ابن القيم وشيخه عليهما رحمة الله فيما ينقلانه عن الأوائل ما ذكره أصحاب المقالات كالشهرستاني.ويذ  ر شيخ الاسلام في كتبه أبا البركات صاحب المعتبر لكن قد يطرأ الخطأ على هذين الشيخين في معرفة مذهب قدماء الفلاسفة بدقة.
> ألا ترى إلى شيخ الاسلام رحمه الله كيف وهم في تحديد بطليموس صاحب المجسطي وهو يوناني فظنه بطليموس المصري؟ وهذا متقدم عن الأول.
> وعندنا اليوم كتب القوم: الطبيعة لأرسطوطاليس يذكر فيه المحرك الأول وأنه ليس فاعلاً للعالم بل العالم يتحرك بحركته. وكتاب طيماوس لأفلاطون يذكر فيه ديمرغوس ومنه انبثق العالم لكن ليس على طريقة أهل التوحيد كما ذكر بعض الإخوة أعلاه.
> وهذا ليس إنقاصاً من شأنهما وإنما أردت أن يرجع كل فن إلى المختص به.. وأما مقالات الإسلاميين فشيخ الاسلام من أعلم خلق الله بها
> والله أعلم.


مثل هذا الكلام نسمعه من البعض ربما يكون مقصده التشكيك في بعض مباحث ومناقشات شيخ الإسلام لأقوال الفلاسفة وأهل الكلام 
وربما يكون مقصده علمي تحقيقي 

لكن المقصد الأخير لم نجد له دليلا سوى احتمالات لاوزن  علمي وتحقيقي يرقى لكي نقول بخطأ شيخ الإسلام فيما ينقل 

طبعا شيخ الإسلام وتلميذه ليسوا معصومين ولا احد يقول ذلك من اتباعهم 

لكن ميزتهم انهم جاؤوا بعد كثير من النظار وأهل الكلام فاطلعوا على مالم يطلع عليه السابقين من اهل الكلام وغيرهم  واتضحت لهم صور كثيرة من المسائل فهم يعرفون من اين ياخذون المصادر.

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بل الشيخ يخطيء في النقل أحياناً إلا أن اعتماده على أبي البركات وابن رشد قلل هذا الخطأ كثيراً ولو قورنت أخطائه بأخطاء الشهرستاني مثلاً = لما عدت شيئاً إلى جوار أخطاء الشهرستاني الشنيعة..

وما ذكر هنا عن أن سقراط موحد هو كلام ضعيف جداً ومبني على تصور خاطيء لمعنى إبطال الآلهة عند سقراط..وهو لا يبطلها مطلقا بل يثبتها كآلهة ولكن يقول إنها منبثقة عن إله أعلى..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> إنما أرى أن مذهب أفلاطون و أرسطوا ما إشتهر إلا لمصادمة مذهب السيد المسيح  و الذى كان معاصرا له


أرسطو توفي قبل ميلاد المسيح بحوالي ثلاثمائة عام..

----------


## ابن الرومية

> وما ذكر هنا عن أن سقراط موحد هو كلام ضعيف جداً ومبني على تصور خاطيء لمعنى إبطال الآلهة عند سقراط..وهو لا يبطلها مطلقا بل يثبتها كآلهة ولكن يقول إنها منبثقة عن إله أعلى..


كل ما نقل عن سقراط ضعيف لا تقوم به الحجة في كثير مما نقل...و معنى الوسائط المبثقة من الفيض لا يخرج عن هذا الضعف الشديد.. و لا يكاد يمكن الجزم بنقل رأي من آرائه مباشر عنه او عن تلامذته ...فكل يؤولها بحسب ما يوافق أصوله...و من هذا نظرية الفيض و الانبثاق المستحرجة أساسا مما أثر عن تلميذه أفلاطون...

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  هنا موضوع قديم في الملتقى:
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40942



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد : 
> فهذه فوائد علمية من مجلس مع شيخنا العالم الجليل سفر الحوالي شفاه الله وعافاه كانت يوم الأربعاء ( 14/10/1426) وهذه الفوائد عبارة عن سؤالات مني له , فكان يجيب وهو يعالج شدة المرض وثقل اللسان , لكنه في غاية من الفرح والبهجة والسرور بمجالس العلم وكان معنا عدد من المشايخ الكرام . 
> وفي بداية المجلس قدمت اليه مقالا مطولا عما دار بينه وبين الشيخ الألباني من نقاشات علمية والمواضع التي أثنى الألباني فيها على الحوالي وحاول بعض الناس إخفائها أو حجبها , فأخذ المقال ونظر فيه وقلبه ثم ترحم كثيرا على الشيخ الألباني وقال إن الرد لايعني التجهيل أو التنقص , بل نقاش علمي المراد منه الفائدة ونشر الخير .
> وبعد ذلك سألته سؤالا حارَ فيه كثير من مشايخنا , ولم أجد عندهم إجابة شافية , وهو عن مذهب سقراط وهل كان موحدا , وهل يصح ادعاءه النبوة ؟ .
> فقال رفع الله عنه : أما التوحيد ودعوته إليه فثابت عنه وقد نقله ابن القيم .
> فقلت له :أين ذكره ابن القيم .
> فقال : في إغاثة اللهفان , ثم قال الشيخ كل من ذكروا سقراط وصفوه بالتوحيد ومحاربة تعدد الإلهة وهذا أمر عظيم لايعجب الفلاسفة ذكره , وكان أفلاطون قريبا منه في ذلك . 
> وأما دعواه النبوة فقد نقل ذلك عنه ولكن لايمكن إثباته لأنه لم يؤلف ولم يكتب وإنما هي نقولات عنه , فقلت له : إن أفلاطون أثبت هذا في كلامه نقلا عنه , فقال : وهذه المشكلة أنها نقولات لاندري عن صحتها حتى نثبتها او ننفيها .
> فقلت له : فما رايك فيمن يقول سقراط لعنه الله ؟ فقال : لا, لا يجوز لعنه لأنه موحد ويحارب الشرك , ولكن لانزعم انه نبي. 
> ...





> وأنقله في هذا أجزاء من مبحث كتبته قديماً وأسأل الله أن ييسر تمامه!





> "وهنا أنبه القارئ الكريم إلى أن جالينوس وكثير من الفلاسفة أمثال بطليموس ومن قبله أرستاطاليس أو أرسطو المعروف بالمعلم الأول وأتباعه المشاءون، وأستاذه أفلاطون وأستاذه سقراط وأستاذه فيثاغورس لم يكونوا ملاحدة، ولعل ما نقله شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في درء التعارض يفسر سبب ذلك فقد ذكر أن "أساطين الفلسفة كفيثاغورس وسقراط وأفلاطون قدموا الشام وتعلموا الحكمة من لقمان وأصحاب داود وسليمان" . وإذا عرف هذا السبب فلاعجب أن يخالف في مثل مسألة قدم العالم أفلاطون نفسه، بل ذكر شيخ الإسلام أن أساطينهم الأربعة ابندقلس، وفيثاغورس، وسقراط، وأفلاطون، لم يقل واحد منهم بقدم العالم، والسبب هو مقدمهم الشام واستفادتهم من لقمان –وكان أول من لقب بالحكمة كما ذكر محمد بن يوسف العامري- والبقايا الذين كانوا على دين داود وسليمان، بخلاف أرسطو الذي لم يقدم الشام ، بل كان له علم يسير بالصابئية الصحيحة ، فقال تبعاً للفلاسفة الأولين بقدم العالم ونصر حجتهم وكذلك من تبعه فردوا على أستاذه أو تأولوا ألفاظه.
> ونظراً لارتباط أرسطو ومن بعده بمن سبقهم من المتقدمين علقت بجمهورهم أقوال من جملة أقوال الفلاسفة الدهريين واليونانيين المشركين الذين سبقوهم ومنها القول بقدم العالم، مع الإقرار بوجود صانع للكون".
> فهذه مسألة أولى وهي أن أولئك لم يكونوا ملاحدة والمقصود بذلك هنا أنهم لم ينكروا الصانع في الجملة.
> والثانية هي أن هؤلاء لم يجتمعوا على كلمة سواء قال أبو حامد الغزالي رحمه الله في التهافت: "ثم رد أرسطاطاليس على أفلاطون وسقراط، ومن كان قبلهم من الإلهيين، ردّاً لم يقصر فيه حتى تبرأ عن جميعهم؛ إلا أنه استبقى أيضاً من رذائل كفرهم وبدعتهم بقايا لم يوفق للنـزوع عنها ، فوجب تكفيرهم، وتكفير شيعتهم من المتفلسفة الإسلاميين، كابن سينا والفارابي و غيرهم. على أنه لم يقم بنقل علم أرسطاطاليس أحد من متفلسفة الإسلاميين كقيام هذين الرجلين. وما نقله غيرهما ليس يخلو من تخبيط وتخليط يتشوش فيه قلب المطالع حتى لا يفهم. وما لا يُفهم كيف يُرد أو يقبل؟ ومجموع ما صح عندنا من فلسفة أرسطاطاليس، بحسب نقل هذين الرجلين ، ينحصر في ثلاثة أقسام: 
> 1. قسم يجب التكفير به.
> 2. وقسم يجب التبديع به. 
> 3. وقسم لا يجب إنكاره أصلاً فلنفصله".
> 
> ثم ذكر ما كفروا به فقال:
> ...

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

> فقلت له : فما رايك فيمن يقول سقراط لعنه الله ؟ فقال : لا, لا يجوز لعنه لأنه موحد ويحارب الشرك


ليس لهذا الكلام أساس علمي يمكن أن يُقام عليه،وفيما يُستقبل بعض البيان..وما دفع الشيخ -حفظه الله- به النبوة هو بعض ما يدفع به هذا التوحيد المزعوم .. 



> كل ما نقل عن سقراط ضعيف لا تقوم به الحجة في كثير مما نقل...و معنى الوسائط المبثقة من الفيض لا يخرج عن هذا الضعف الشديد.. و لا يكاد يمكن الجزم بنقل رأي من آرائه مباشر عنه او عن تلامذته ...فكل يؤولها بحسب ما يوافق أصوله...و من هذا نظرية الفيض و الانبثاق المستحرجة أساسا مما أثر عن تلميذه أفلاطون...


بارك الله فيك.. 
قال سقراط : ((وواضح أني نجحت في إقناعكم وأجبرتكم بتوسلاتي على الإخلال بقسمكم أمام الآلهة أن تحكموا بالعدل،لكنت بهذا أعلمكم عدم الاعتقاد في وجود الآلهة !
وما أبعد هذا عني !
لأني أعتقد فيهم أكثر من أي واحد من متهمي،وأضع نفسي بين أيديكم وبين يدي الإله للفصل فيما يجب أن يكون أفضل لي ولكم)) [محاورة الدفاع /30]. 
ونظائر هذه العبارة التي ينفي فيها عن نفسه إنكار الآلهة في الدفاع كثيرة ولا يقال هذه تقية رجل يريد أن ينجو بنفسه ؛لأن سقراط لم يكن كذاباً وقد رفض الفرار من القتل لما عُرض عليه ؛كي لا يُخالف القوانين ويكون مثالاً أخلاقياً فاسداً.. 
تبقى مشكلة المحاورات الأفلاطونية واستخراج أقوال سقراط منها ،والصواب أن هذه المشكلة لا تعيق قولنا بأن سقراط كان يثبت الآلهة المتعددة ؛لأن هذا القول ووصفه في محاورة الدفاع قد ثبت من غير طريق أفلاطون ومن المتفق عليه هو اعتماد ما يتفق عليه أفلاطون وكسينوفون في مذكراته وإخراج ما اتفقا عليه من أن تصدق عليه المشكلة الأفلاطونية السقراطية ؛لأن اتفاقهما يدل على أن ما اتفقا عليه قد نجا فلم تدخله عاطفة زينوفون المشبوبة ولا تزيدات أفلاطون المكذوبة.. 
وقد ساق كسينوفون في مذكراته مناقشة سقراط لأريسوديموس ومحاولة سقراط إقناعه بخطأ اعتقاده في عدم وجود الآلهة.. 
وهذا الاتفاق كاف في إثبات القول بتعدد الآلهة لسقراط خاصة إذا أضفت إليه أن محاورة الدفاع هي من المحاورات السقراطية التي ذهب جمهور المؤرخين لأنها أقرب المحاورات صدقاً فيما نسبته لسقراط وأنها أشبه بروحه والتدخل الأفلاطوني فيها قليل.. 
يبقى تصور العلاقة بين الآلهة والإله الأعظم الأعلى عند سقراط وهذا قد يرد فيه قولك ولكن ما سبق يكفي في إثبات قوله بالتعدد وأما خصوص هذه المسألة فيمكن أن يقال : 
ولكن شيئاً نقل من طريق أفلاطون لا يعرف أهو له أولشيخه لهو أوثق من دعوى التوحيد الصحيح التي هي شيء نقل من لاشيء وبني على جرف هار لايدرى أصله ولا يُعرف له أساس علمي، والتفاوت بين الضعيفين ظاهر..

----------


## أبوالبركات

> بل الشيخ يخطيء في النقل أحياناً إلا أن اعتماده على أبي البركات وابن رشد قلل هذا الخطأ كثيراً ولو قورنت أخطائه بأخطاء الشهرستاني مثلاً = لما عدت شيئاً إلى جوار أخطاء الشهرستاني الشنيعة..
> 
> وما ذكر هنا عن أن سقراط موحد هو كلام ضعيف جداً ومبني على تصور خاطيء لمعنى إبطال الآلهة عند سقراط..وهو لا يبطلها مطلقا بل يثبتها كآلهة ولكن يقول إنها منبثقة عن إله أعلى..


هل بالإمكان سرد هذه الأخطاء في النقولات 
وكيف عرفت ذلك 

للإستفادة بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك  
قد مثل لها الأخ الذي رددتَ عليه من قبل.. 
ومثله : جعل الشيخ برقلس من أتباع أرسطو بينما هو يمثل ذروة الأفلاطونية المحدثة.. 
ومثله : الآراء الإلهية التي نسبها الشيخ للفلاسفة الطبيعيين وظاهر أنها من كذب فلاسفة العصور الوسطى على الفلاسفة الطبيعيين..

خطأ الشيخ تبعاً لفلاسفة العصور الوسطى في إثباتهم الملائكة كجنس تثبته اليونان .. 
وتعرف هذه الأخطاء بالمقارنة مع المصادر الأصلية والتي طبعت بعد ذلك..

----------


## محمد بن سيد

> اعلم رحمني الله وإياك إن سقراط أستاذ أفلاطون أستاذ أرسطو ما كان على ملة أهل الإسلام
> وكان وجهه يشبه البصله كأنه ناقوس كنيسة كما قال ماكس ايستمان وكان من أهل التسكع والتعسف في الطرق والدروب خشية زوجته وقد كان يقول : من تزوج فرزق بامرأة طيبة كان من أهل السعادة ، ومن تزوج فرزق بامرأة خبيثة كان من أهل الفلسفة وكان من أهل الإقناع حتى أنه كان يمر بالرهط من الناس فيتحدث إليهم حتى يكون الحديث له ، ثم يوجه الإسئلة عما قال ؛ وهكذا دواليك فأحبه الشباب كل الحب وتأثروا به وبأفكاره حتى وشي به إلى الإمبراطور فحكم عليه بالإعدام وجعل يشرب من الكأس ويتجه شمالاً وجنوباً حتى سرى السم في جسده ومات..... .





*ومتى كانت الوسامة و الدمامة معيارا للرجال* 
*الرجال بما نشروه من قيم  وقاموا به من أعمال* 
*فليكن وجهه كالبصل أو الثوم حتى* 
*ألا ترى أن جليبيا رضى الله عنه كانت به دمامة ؟*
* هل نقص ذلك من قدره رضى الله عنه* 

*أما بخصوص زوجته التي ابتلى بها فمن أنبياء الله من ابتلى كذلك في زوجته كنوح ولوط عليهما السلام*
*ثم إن سبب سخط زوجته عليه هو أنه كان فقيراً  زاهداً في الدنيا لا يهتم بأمر غده*
* ومع ذلك أحبته زوجته حتى أنها لم تطق رؤيته وهو يتجرع السم* 
*وأما أسئلته التي كان يطرحها على سبيل السخرية والتهكم فمن أجل اخماد غرور السفسطائيين وإظهار جهلهم  وهم الذين طغوا في البلاد وأكثروا فيها الفساد* 
فما العيب فيما ذكرتَ ؟

----------


## محمد بن سيد

> ليس لهذا الكلام أساس علمي يمكن أن يُقام عليه،وفيما يُستقبل بعض البيان..وما دفع الشيخ -حفظه الله- به النبوة هو بعض ما يدفع به هذا التوحيد المزعوم ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيك.. 
> قال سقراط : ((وواضح أني نجحت في إقناعكم وأجبرتكم بتوسلاتي على الإخلال بقسمكم أمام الآلهة أن تحكموا بالعدل،لكنت بهذا أعلمكم عدم الاعتقاد في وجود الآلهة !
> ...


*أرجو أن يتسع صدركم لمشاركتي بارك الله فيكم*  
*شيخنا الكريم*
*أليس من الصعوبة بمكان اثبات أن مثل هذه العبارة قالها سقراط بهذا اللفظ دون تصرف من أفلاطون أو اكسينوفون ؟ هذا إن كان قد قالها سقراط بالفعل* 
*فبالنسبة** لاكسينوفون - والذي أظهر سقراط كمثبت لآلهة متعددين مميزاً بينها وبين والخالق الوحيد للكون -* *فلم يكن من أخصاء سقراط كما يقول يوسف كرم فقد حكم عليه بالنفي ثلاثين عاما قبل إعدام سقراط بسنتين أو ثلاث* 
*ويصفه محمد عبد الرحمن مرحبا بأنه (كان كاتبا سطحيا تافها لم يستطيع فهم استاذه إذ لم تكن له عقلية فلسفية ممتازة ترقى إلى مستواه لاسيما وأنه كان صغير السن حينما كان سقراط شيخا كبيرا طاعنا في السن )*
*فهو إذا لم يعرف سقراط إلا فترة قصيرة جدا من الزمن* 
*ولذا يعتبر جون برنت مذكرات اكسينوفون مجرد ذكريات مؤرخ لا ترقى لأن تكون مصدرا موثوقا به* 
*أما أفلاطون فمعضلة* 
*فهو فليسوف لا مؤرخ وهدفه من المحاورات فلسفي ولذا فقد يفسر فلسفة سقراط تفسيرا شخصيا ويضحي بالتاريخ* 
*بل يرى الدكتور عزت قرني أنه تعدى ذلك بأن سيس سقراط وجعله يدافع عن مواقف أفلاطون نفسه السياسية وهو ابن الطبقة الأرستقراطية على حين كان سقراط من الشعب* 
*وكما يقول يوسف كرم (كتب أفلاطون محاورات يتوارى فيها وراء شخص سقراط يستخدمه لأغراضه وينطقة بأفكاره على ما يفعل مؤلف القصص التمثيلي )*
*كما إنه – أي أفلاطون - يتعارض أحيانا مع نفسه فيما ينسبه إلى سقراط مثلا ينسب له القول بخلود النفس في فيدون بينما يظهره في الدفاع غير متأكد من أمره والفرق الزمني بين اللحظتين لا يزيد عن بضعة أسابيع !*  
*أما قولكم - بارك الله فيكم - بخصوص الاتفاق بأخذ ما اتفقا عليه كل من أفلاطون واكسينوفون* 
*ففيه نظر والله أعلم*
*يقول د عزت قرني (ليس من الضروري لكي تثق في اكسينوفون أن يكون على اتفاق مع أفلاطون فليس هذا الأخير بالمعيار الأكيد كذلك فإن اتفاق الشهادات أمر مستحيل عمليا ولو كان هناك تطابق بينهما كلها لكان هذا هو ما يبعث على الشك أي على الشك في أن تكون كلها موضوعة من مصدر واحد )*
*ثم لو افترضنا صحة مثل هذه النصوص ألا يمكننا عدّها من جنس قول القائل في كتاب النصارى المقدس ( الله قائم في مجمع الله في وسط الآلهة يقضي حتى متى تقضون جورا وترفعون وجوه الأشرار)* 
*بمعنى أن سقراط وصف أبطال اليونان بأنهم آلهة تشريفا لهم وأنكر عليهم ما نسجوه حولهم من أساطير وأباطيل*
*ألم يكن من عادة الرومان تسمية من يفعل شيئا فيه نفع للشعب إلها – (أعلم أن عهد الإغريق سابق على عهد الرومان ) –* 
*الشاهد*
*أليس من الأولى أن نتوقف في أمره* 
*فلا نحكم له بإسلام ولا كفر ونرجئ أمره لله تعالى ؟*

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك..

لا محل للتوقف مع دلائل الإثبات وهي هنا مركبة من :

1- إثبات زينوفون.
2- إثبات أفلاطون.
3- كون إثبات أفلاطون جاء في محاورة من المحاورات السقراطية والتي أثبت النقد التاريخي والفيللوجي أنها أصح المحاورات في النسبة لسقراط..

فمشاكل زينوفون تزول بمتابعة أفلاطون ومشاكل أفلاطون تزول بمتابعة زينوفون وقوة سند أفلاطون نفسها والمتمثلة في كون المحاورة سقراطية= لا تحوجه للمتابعة.

ولا مجال للحديث عن الوضع فمحاورة الدفاع ثابتة باتفاق المؤرخين كما نص مترجمها عزت قرني نفسه..
ومنافحة سقراط عن نفسه ضد تهمة نفيه للآلهة تدل على إرادته الآلهة الوثنية نفسها وأنهم مربوبون لها..

ولا مجال للحديث عن تناقضات أفلاطون؛لأنه هنا لم يتناقض..

فثبوت وثنية سقراط تعاضدت عليها الأدلة ولا يوجد شبهة نقل أو شبهة دليل على أنه كان موحداً،وإنما هو ولع فلاسفة العصور الوسطى بنسبة التوحيد للفلاسفة اليونانيين كمفرد من مفردات منهجهم الذي يروم الجمع بين الفلسفة والدين..

فالأصل في اليونان أنهم وثنيون ونفي ذلك عن واحد منهم ليس ممتنعاً ولكنه مفتقر للحجة،ولم يأت مدعيه بحجة،فكيف والحجة تدل على خلافه؟!

----------


## أبوالبركات

> بارك الله فيك 
> 
> قد مثل لها الأخ الذي رددتَ عليه من قبل.. 
> ومثله : جعل الشيخ برقلس من أتباع أرسطو بينما هو يمثل ذروة الأفلاطونية المحدثة.. 
> ومثله : الآراء الإلهية التي نسبها الشيخ للفلاسفة الطبيعيين وظاهر أنها من كذب فلاسفة العصور الوسطى على الفلاسفة الطبيعيين.. 
> خطأ الشيخ تبعاً لفلاسفة العصور الوسطى في إثباتهم الملائكة كجنس تثبته اليونان .. 
> 
> وتعرف هذه الأخطاء بالمقارنة مع المصادر الأصلية والتي طبعت بعد ذلك..


 
المصادر الأصلية !

الذي أعرفه أن التراث اليوناني للفلاسفة أمثال أفلاطون وأرسطو كان مندثرا وعندما عثروا عليه وجدوه متشابك وغير متضح المعالم 

فكيف تم الحصول على هذه المصادر التي وصفتها بالأصلية وعن طريق من ؟؟ 


هل وجدت مخطوطات كتبها افلاطون 
ومخطوطات كتبها ارسطو 

وعليها اوضحت لنا تراث هؤلاء الفلاسفة بشكل واضح بعيدا عن جهود ابي البركات البغدادي وجهود ابن رشد الحفيد في تميز وفك الاشتباك والإختلاط الحاصل لثراث هؤلاء الفلاسفة ؟؟؟


وجزاك الله خيرا..

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

وهل وجد صحيح البخاري وقد كتبه البخاري؟؟!!

أخي الكريم..

المصادر الأصلية أي مصنفات وشذرات الفلاسفة اليونانيين،وهذا تم الحصول على نسخها الخطية بل وأكثر من نسخة للكتاب الواحد بالإضافة للمصادر الفرعية كالشروح والترجمات وبإقامة كل ذلك يقوم المحقق باستخراج النص اليوناني ونشره بما يقتضيه علم المخطوطات بين مجتهد ومقصر..

فجل محاورات أفلاطون طبعت..

ونصف كتب أرسطو طبعت..

وقدر من الشذرات عمن قبلهم طبع..

وهذا هو نفسه ما حدث مع كتبنا ولسنا نملك نسخة خطية واحدة من الكتب التسعة بخط مصنفها،ولكن الثقة والحكم على الكتاب بأنه المصدر الأصلي لا يتوقف على هذا..

أما الاختلاط فأنت تصف حال الكتب اليونانية في عصر النهضة أم الآن وفي المائة الأخيرة فقد اتضح الأمر وزال الاختلاط..

----------


## ابن الرومية

أنا يا شيخ أبو فهر كنت قد اندفعت في طريقك أيضا  و لكن غاب عني ما نقله الشيخ أمجد عن ابن القيم..فتريث نبهني جزاه الله خيرا و عدت للمصدر..أولا...حي   تقرأ لمن بعثوا *التراث اليوناني..و لأن همهم الأول كان هو تأصيل حضارتهم الغربية فأنت كثير ما تحس أنهم   يحاولون تحوير اتجاه هذا التراث الى صفهم ما أمكنهم...و المحاورات السقراطية التي يتكلمون عنها هم هي نفسها التي يتكلم عنها ابن القيم و ابن رشد و غيرهما...فلم هذا الاختلاف في المنحى؟؟ نأخذ بعين الاعتبار ان الأولين قد اطلعوا على مصادر يونانية لم يطلع عليها الغربيون المعاصرون لأنهم أصلا كمشارقة هم احد الروافد الأساسية لهم لهذا التراث..فأسبقيته  م الى مصادره و ترجماتهاكأسبقيت  هم الى مصادر الانجيل و التوارة و ترجماتها و الاختلاف بين المنحيين يكاد يكون نفسه فيهما..و لكن تبقى مسألة الخدعة ..و ان الناقلين عن هذا التراث حاولوا تحويره أيضا لتوافق مفاهيمه مفاهيم أهل التوحيد...و هذا تبث منه الكثير و لكن أيضا من يقرأ للغربيين يحس بتهويل منهم في هذا الأمر...اذ ق تبث أيضا ان حركات في المترجمين بل و في الفلاسفة أنفسهم قامت بالعودة الى المصادر الأصلية و اعادة النظر في الترجمات دع عنك غيرهم...كما أن محاولات اعادة النظر قام بها غيرهم من المتكلمين و غيرهم على مر القرون حتى ان ابن تيمية أشار في كثير من كتبه الى ذلك ووجوب الرجوع الى المصادر الأصلية لتحقيق مذاهب و مقاصد الفلاسفة اليونانيين...فان كان الحال كذلك كيف تمر هذه الخدعة  بهذه الطريقة التي يهول بها هؤلاء على من أمضوا حياتهم في تحقيق هذا التراث خاصة من عرف منهم بابتغاءه الحقيقة و لو غضب كل الناس كما يقول الجابري عن ابن رشد...و لا يصل احد الى اكتشاف فداحتها...خذ مثالا ما ذكرته انت بنفسك مما روجه الكثير من الغربيين عن ان اليونانيين لم يكونوا يعرفون الملائكة...و حين جوبهوا بترجمات شلة حنين بن اسحاق و اضرابه اجابوا بأنهم حوروا عمدا مصطلح الآلهة الى الملائكة حتى يتقبل المجتمع الاسلامي الترجمات...مع ان الثقافة  الفينيقية والفارسية و الهندية -بل و حتى العربية و العبرية-و تقريبا كل الشرق الأوسط ممن كانوا يشكلون الروافد الأساسية للثقافة و الفلسفة الاغريقية و الرومانية كان تعرف الملائكة و تقول بها و تتعبد لها...و كانت عبادة الملائكة كوسائط منبثقة عن الله منتشرة ...أفيقبل أن يقال ان اليونانيين كانوا بهذه العزلة؟؟؟( وهي نفس العزلة التي يحاولون بسببها تبرير ان الفلسفة صناعة يونانية خالصة) أو يقبل ان يقال انهم لم يتأثروا بمفهوم عبادة الملائكة  بينما يفتخرون بوجود التاثير المشترك بين الجميع في عبادة أبولو أو هبل و عشتار و فينوس و غيرها من آلهة العالم القديم؟؟ حتى مع  اكتشاف حفريات اغريقية تصور الملائكة بنفس صورتها عند باقي الحضارات كتمثال النصر المجنح مثلا؟؟؟ فان اضفنا الى ان المترجمين العرب الأوائل لم يحذفوا عبادة الملائكة عندهم و هذا ايضا مما لا يتوافق مع المجتمع المسلم..دع عنك عبادة العقول و غيرها...ثم أضفنا ما ذكره القرآن دون نكير من اهل ذلك العصر عن امتزاج عبادة الأوثان بعبادة الملائكة كوسائط..و تكرار ذكر الآلهة الصغرى في الميثولوجيا كرسل بين الاله الأكبر و الناس...ثم توارد جميع المؤلفين المشارقة على التصديق بذلك فيما أعلم...قد يتبين لنا بشيء من التخمين حل هذا التناقض الذي يظهر من اقرار سقراط بالآلهة الوسائط ..في خلاف المنحى الذي يريد السير اليه الشراح الغربيون مقتفين أثر أفلاطون -الذي حاول جهده تبرئة أستاذه من التهمة و ان كانت نفس كتاباته أصلا من حيث النقل اليه :غير ذات كبير مصداقية - في محاولة تصويره عابدا مخلصا للآلهة الصغرى ما حدا بنيتشه -و هو الملحد الخبير بالمصادر اليونانية - أن يصرخ فيهم بالحقيقة الوحيدة التي تكاد تكون الأكثر صحة : لم اذن أعدموه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك..

1- لم يطلع ابن القيم على تلك الأصول وشيخه الأعلم منه الأكثر اطلاعاً = لم يطلع عليها ،وقرأتُ كلام ابن القيم قبل أن أعرف الفلسفة وأهلها،ولكني علمتُ بعد ذلك بطلانه وأنه لم يبن على أساس علمي ظاهر.
2- العرب لم يضبطوا مذهب أفلاطون (الإلهي كما زعموه!!)ولم يقفوا على نصوص محاوراته وقوفاً محرراً إلا في النادر،والفاراب  ي له عجائب في أخطائه في هذا في كتاب الجمع.وغيره لهم عجائب في خلطهم لآراء أفلاطون بغيره رغم إنهم من الناحية النظرية أشبه بأفلاطون منهم بأرسطو.
3- محققو الفلاسفة العرب القدماء معترفون بأن اليونان لم يكونوا يثبتون الملائكة ؛ولذا احتالوا فجعلوا الملائكة والعقول شيئا واحداً ليجمعوا بين الدين والفلسفة،والوسا  ئط المنبثقة التي كانوا يعبدونها هي العقول-وغيرها- كما أظهرته النصوص اليونانية التي هي أقدم من ترجمات حنين وكما أظهرته الشروح التي هي أقدم من ترجمات حنين.وفرق بين وجود الملائكة في الثقافة وبين أن تثبتها الفلاسفة،وإثبات الملائكة حكاية عن اليونان هو من كذب فلاسفة المسيحية.
4- لماذا أعدموه جوابه سهل جداً ،وهو أن الإعدام لم يكن غيرة على الدين كي يرفع عنه بدفعه عن نفسه التهمة.
5- أخي الكريم : أخوك يبني رأيه على النصوص العلمية المنشورة وفق مناهج تحقيق النصوص ويجمع إليها غيرها من أدوات الاستدلال ولا أبني كلامي على مجرد الظن،وإذا كانت الرواية مطبوعة موثقة الأصل متابع عليها صاحبها متسقة مع الأصل الذي هو شيوع الوثنية فيهم = لا أستطيع دفع ذلك بمجرد الحدس وسوء الظن بباحثيهم..

----------


## أبوالبركات

> وهل وجد صحيح البخاري وقد كتبه البخاري؟؟!!
> 
> أخي الكريم..
> 
> المصادر الأصلية أي مصنفات وشذرات الفلاسفة اليونانيين،وهذا تم الحصول على نسخها الخطية بل وأكثر من نسخة للكتاب الواحد بالإضافة للمصادر الفرعية كالشروح والترجمات وبإقامة كل ذلك يقوم المحقق باستخراج النص اليوناني ونشره بما يقتضيه علم المخطوطات بين مجتهد ومقصر..
> 
> فجل محاورات أفلاطون طبعت..
> 
> ونصف كتب أرسطو طبعت..
> ...


ليس لي اطلاع على المخطوطات الاغريقية او اليونانيه في زمن افلاطون او ارسطو او ممن جاء بعدهم واعتنى بتراثهم اليوناني من الأوروبيين قبل ابن مالكا او بن رشد او بعدهم من غير العرب.

لكن ياعزيزي هناك فرق بين كتب موثقه نسخها الخطية بسندها الى مصنفها كالبخاري وغيره
وبين تراث اغريقي او يوناني اشبه بالمفقود وان وجد وجد متشابك ومختلط وملتبس...

وحسب معرفتي أن اكثر من ضبط أو عالج وحقق بعض هذا التراث هو إما بن ملكا او بن رشد وغيرهم ممن جاء بعدهم

حتى الأوروبيين ماعرفوا هذا التراث إلا عن طريق العرب أو بالأصح عن طريق بن رشد

يعني خروج هذا التراث كان عن طريق الباحثين العرب (ترجم من اليونانية الى العربية) 


فإذا وجد باحثين اوروبيين اخرجوا او عثروا على مالم يعثر عليه الباحثين العرب ووجدوا نسخ خطيه لمؤلفات ارسطو او افلاطون (أيا كان ناسخها) باليونانيه او الاغريقيه وحققت ثم اخرجت وفق مستويات التحقيق المقبوله .....فعندها 

يمكن مراجعة ماعمله ابو البركات البغدادي ....وماعمله ابن رشد ومن بعدهم كالآمدي وبن تيميه وغيرهم بالمقارنه مع المصادر الاصلية التي وجدت من غير طريق العرب.

فالسؤال الآن هل يوجد مخطوطات يونانيه اصلية تم العثور عليها لمصنفات فلاسفة اليونان كافلاطون وارسطو من غير طريق العرب ؟؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك..

أنت تتكلم عن مراحل ولت منذ مئات السنين واعتماد الغربيين على كتب العرب انتهت مرحلته منذ زمن طويل ،وكل ما نشر من كتب اليونان في القرنين التاسع عشر والعشرين هو مخطوطات يونانية قديمة وبينوا بها خطأ العرب في الفهم والترجمة وإنما بقيت كتب قليلة جداً لم تعرف سوى من طريق العرب أما عامة الكتب فقد وقفوا على مخطوطاتها الأصلية وبقيت التراجم العربية ونحوها الآن آثاراً في المتاحف إن لم يستعن بها المحقق كمصدر فرعي..

----------


## أبو عبدالله النعيمي

إلى أخي أبي فهر

ما هو تاريخ أقدم مخطوطة يونانية من الكتب التي نشرت ؟ هل  هو قبل عصر المأمون أو بعده ؟  فما هو قدمها ؟ اكتبت في عهد سقراط و أفلاطون و أرسطو ؟

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

بارك الله فيك.. 
لم يصلنا شيء بالطبع مما كتب في زمان أفلاطون ولا حتى بعدهما بزمان طويل وليس هذا شرطاً ؛فلم تصلنا نسخة من الموطأ كتبت في حياة مالك ولا بعده بزمان طويل.. 
وإنما الذي بين أيدينا غالباً هي نصوص يونانية ولا تينية لمخطوطات وجدت في أزمنة تالية للعصور الوسطى أي بعد عصر المأمون.. 
ثم هي على نوعين : 
الأول : ما يثبت النقد النصي أنها مترجمة لليونانية واللاتينية عن الترجمة العربية. 
الثاني : ما يثبت النقد النصي أنها منسوخة عن مخطوطات يونانية قديمة لا ترجع في سندها الأعلى لترجمات عربية.. 
يوضح أصالة المخطوطات اليونانية رغم تأخر زمنها : 
1- ليس هناك ترجمة عربية قديمة إلا لحوالي سبع محاورات أفلاطونية وإنما الاعتماد في نشر باقي المحاورات على النصوص اليونانية التي لا ترجع لأصل عربي،وقل مثل ذلك في شذرات الفلاسفة الطبيعيين المنشورة والتي لم يترجمها العرب أصلاً وإنما تستمد أصالتها من المخطوطات اليونانية.
2- من أهم المصادر في نشر المؤلفات اليونانية = الشروح اليونانية القديمة ومن المعلوم أن يد الترجمة العربية لم تنل من هذه الشروح إلا قليلاً..
3- احتواء عدد من الكتب اليونانية على فقرات ومواضع ليست موجودة في أي من الترجمات العربية المعروفة.
4- المخطوطات اليونانية التي ترجم عنها المترجمون العرب والسريان لم تحرق بعد الترجمة وإنما اتصل النسخ اليوناني عنها وتلك النسخ هي الأصل في التحقيق كما نص عليه إمانويل بيكر في نشرته الأكسفوردية لمؤلفات أرسطو.
5- وكل ذلك لا يمنع وجود مخطوطات أقدم من زمن البعثة النبوية نفسه كما في مخطوطة كتاب دستور الآثينيين لأرسطو والموجودة بالمتحف البريطاني.وعنها نشر كينيون الكتاب،ومخطوطة مينون التي ترجع لأوائل القرن الأول الميلادي وغيرها..

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المؤرِّخ الرَّحَّالة أبو الريحان البيروني المتوفى 440 هـ، فيلسوف صاحب ترجمةٍ وفهمٍ ومعرفة بالأديان والنِّحل الفلسفيَّة، وهو أقدم وفاةً من جميع من ذكروا ههنا.
وله كلام كثير منثور في كتابه «تحقيق ما للهند من مقولة مرذولة في العقل أومقبولة» عن الفلاسفة بأنواعهم، ونقول من كتبهم الأصليَّة.
ويُستعان في الوصول إليها بالنظر في فهرس الكتاب آخره.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومن كلامه في كتابه هذا (ص/18-19): «.. وأقول:إنَّ اليونانيين أيَّام الجاهلية قبل ظهور النَّصرانية كانوا على مثل ما عليه الهند من العقيدة، خاصُّهم في النَّظر قريب من خاصِّهم، وعامُّهم في عبادة الاصنام كعامِّهم، ولهذا استشهدُ من كلام بعضهم على بعض بسبب الاتفاق وتقارب الأمرين، لا التَّصحيح، فإنَّ ما عدا الحق زائغٌ، والكفر مِلَّةٌ واحدةٌ، من أجل الانحراف عنه.
ولكن اليونانيين فازوا بالفلاسفة الذين كانوا في ناحيتهم، حتى نقحوا لهم الأصول الخاصة دون العامة؛ لأنَّ قُصارى الخواص اتِّباع البحث والنَّظر، وقُصارى العوام التَّهوُّر واللِّجاج إذا خلوا عن الخوف والرهبة...
يدلُّ على ذلك سقراط، لمَّا خالف في عبادة الأوثان عامَّة قومه، وانحرف عن تسمية الكواكب آلهة في لفظه، كيف أطبق أهل أثينية الأحد عشر على الفتيا بقتله دون الثاني عشر، حتى قضى نحبه غير راجع عن الحق..».

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> فإن ما نقلته أعلاه هو خلاصة كلام ابن القيم في الإغاثة...  
> وهذا نصه في عقيدة أفلاطون: ".... 
> وكانوا يقرون بحدوث العالم وقد حكى أرباب المقالات أن أول من عرف عنه القول بقدم هذا العالم أرسطو وكان مشركا......الخ كلامه رحمه الله


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لعلَّ أصل كلام ابن القيِّم من كلام شيخه الشيخ ابن تيميَّة رحمهما الله، هنا:



> في درء التَّعارض للشيخ ابن تيمية (8/286) في ذكر مذاهب الفلاسفة في قِدم العالم وحدوثه: «وليس في قولهم ما يوجب قِدَم شيءٍ من العالَم فقولهم بقِدَمه باطلٌ، ولهذا لم يُحْفَظ القول بقدم الأفلاك عن أساطين الفلاسفة، بل أوَّل من حُفِظ ذلك عنه أرسطو وأتباعه.
> وأمَّا أساطين القدماء فالمنقول عنهم حدوث الأفلاك، فهم قائلون بحدوث صورة العالم، ولهم في المادة كلام فيه اضطراب.
> فالنقل الثابت عن أعيانهم بحدوث العالم موافقٌ لما أخبرت به الرسل صلوات الله عليهم».

----------


## ابن الرومية

> فهم قائلون بحدوث صورة العالم، ولهم في المادة كلام فيه اضطراب.


و هذه من الفروق التي تدفع للتمهل بعد قراءة كلام الشيخين..

----------


## نضال مشهود

بارك الله فيكم شيوخنا الأفاضل على هذا التباحث المفيد .

 فقط أريد أن أقول إن مسألة الشرك التعبدي غير مسألة قدم الأفلاك أو المادة، فالأولى ألوهية والثانية ربوبية، وموحد الله تعالى بالقدم والوجوب ليس بالضرورة أن لا يشرك في عبادته الأوثان كشأن مشركي قريش.

 ولعل الشيخ أبا فهر يفيدنا من نصوص أفلاطون وسقراط ما يبين معتقدهما في قدم العالم أو حدوثه، وله منا جزيل الشكر.

----------


## أبو بكر كوجر

حوار ماتع جداً، بارك الله فيكم.
أريد أن أسأل الأخ أبو فهر السلفي هل بأمكانك أن تدلنا على كتب تناولت هذه القضية بالتفصيل وبالأدلة العلمية الثابتة فيها؟ ولك منا جزيل الشكر والإمتنان

----------


## خزانة الأدب

سبحان الله
هذه مصنفات أرسطو وغيره من اليونان بين أيدينا وتبلغ عشرات المجلدات وليس فيها ذكر لموسى ولا غيره من الأنبياء!
وتاريخهم مكتوب مدون، وأصنامهم وآلهتهم وأساطيرهم يعرفها القاصي والدَّاني، فهذا إله البحر، وهذا إله الحرب، وهذا إله الخمر … إلخ 
ومع ذلك يقال : يحتمل كذا لأنَّ فلانًا قال كذا!

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

" أيها الناس اسمعوا كلامي، واشكروا الله على نعمته عليكم، واعلموا أن الله سبحانه قد ساوى بين خلقه في مواهب النعم، وهي للعامة أجمعين لايُنال الصحة بالمراتب، ولا يفقدها أهل الضعف لضعفهم.......يا قوم التقوى رأس النجاح وهو(كذا) مفتاح الفضائل . إياكم والجور فإنه أداة العطب وشدة البلاء" ..إلى آخر كلامه الطويل.

لو تركت هذا الكلام غفلاً ولم أنسبه إلى أحد لظن القارئ أن قائله أحد الوعاظ المسلمين. ولكني نقلته من كتاب "نزهة الأرواح وروضة الأفراح في تاريخ الحكماء والفلاسفة" لشمس الدين الشهرزوري المتوفى سنة 687 ه وقد سبقه إلى مثل هذا الكلام كثير من أرخوا للفلاسفة كأبي سليمان السجستاني في "صنوان الحكمة" والمبشر بن فاتك في "مختار الحكم ومحاسن الكلم" و أبي الحسن البيهقي في "تتمة صنوان الحكمة". وقد نسب الشهرزوري هذا الكلام في مقطع طويل إلى أفلاطون!
وهذا الظن الخاطئ كان يعتقده كثير من فلاسفة القرون الوسطى الإشراقيين في أفلاطون "الإلاهي".
وإرادتهم التوفيق بين الشريعة والحكمة هي التي دفعتهم إلى مثل هذه السخافات.
ومن قدماء  الفلاسفة المؤرخين اليونان نجد بلوطارخ (ت 46 بعد الميلاد) وكان على دراية بمذاهب الأوائل. وهذا ما نقله عن أفلاطون و شيخه في كتابه "آراء الفلاسفة". نقلت النص باليونانية وتليها ترجمة  تقريبية له:
Σωκράτης Σωφρονίσκου Ἀθηναῖος καὶ Πλάτων Ἀρίστωνος Ἀθηναῖος (αἱ γὰρ αὐταὶ περὶ παντὸς ἑκατέρου" δόξαι) τρεῖς ἀρχάς, τὸν θεὸν τὴν ὕλην τὴν ἰδέαν. Ἔστι δὲ ὁ θεὸς ὁ νοῦς 〈τοῦ κόσμου〉, ὕλη δὲ τὸ ὑποκείμενον πρῶτον γενέσει καὶ φθορᾷ, ἰδέα δ´ οὐσία ἀσώματος ἐν τοῖς νοήμασι καὶ ταῖς φαντασίαις τοῦ θεοῦ."
"سقراط بن صفرونسخس وأفلاطون بن أرسطون الأثينيان، وكان لهما قول في تكوين العالم : كانا يقولان المبادئ ثلاثة، وهي الإله وهو العقل الأعلى، والمادة وهو الموضوع الأول للكون والفساد، والفكرة وهي ذات الأشياء غير مادية، وهي توجد في فكر الإله، والإله هو نفس العالم."
الفصل الثالث 877أ.

وكما قال الأستاذ خزانة الأدب وقبله الشيخ أبو فهر العبرة في معرفة مذهب القوم بما هو مسطور في كتبهم.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أيوب التمسماني

وكيف يمكن أن نعرف؟ أم تقصد بالسؤال ارسطو عند من درسوا آثاره؟
من يكون ارسطو في اي شيء كان عندهم يتعدد بتعدد هؤلاء الدارسين من اهل التاريخ و الفكر و الفلسفة و مقارنة العقائد.
اما من يكون حقيقة فالجواب في إرثه هل حفظ كاملا ام لا وبلغته هو فان كانت مترجمة فاي واحدة وهل صحيحة، ثم في نظر من عاصروه اذن ارث هؤلاء يجري عليها نفس الشيء اضافة لمعرفة تاريخهم الشامل من الثقافة الادب الاجتماع، وهذا عمل شاق ان لم يكن متعذرا لكن اهل الفكر واهل الاقتباس جزئيين ولذلك لا يهمهم معتقده ولا صحة ما نقل عنه بل تهمهم فكرة يناقشونها ويبنون عليها. و الدارس المقارن يناقش ارسطو المسطر مثلا انت تقول كلام تنسبه لارسطو فتبني عليه و انا اناقش ارسطو عندك.

من خلال ما نقرأ هنا و هناك، شيء يتطاير هنا و هنالك، يقتبسه هذا و ذاك مما نسب لارسطو او نسب لمن نسبه لما نسب لارسطو، و اعتقاد ارسطو بمحرك اول لا يبرر السؤال اعلاه عن توحيديته مع العلم ان الوثنية في جوهرها توحيد بمعنى ان الوثنيات لا تؤمن بتعدد الالهة العظمى، تؤمن بإله عظيم وآلهة صغيرة.
لكن ما المحرك هذا؟ حجة الحركة عند ارسطو نفسه كانت منطقية، مع ذلك وجهت للحجة انتقادات وغالبا انتقادات لحجة الحركة عند توماس اكوينآ و التي يسمونها بحجة ارسطو لكن هل هناك اية علاقة بين حجة اكوينآ و حجة ارسطو؟ وكيف يمكن ان ينتقد الانسان مسألة منطقية؟ هل حجة ارسطو غائية ام سببيةميكانيكية ام كلاهما ام شيء آخر تماما لا نفهمه إلا بمعرفة لغته هو وارتباطها بالمعارف و العقلية الزمنية في عصره؟

هذه الاسئلة المهمة التي يمكن طرحها اما موحد مؤمن بالنبوة آمن باشياء دون أخرى أو تأثر بأشياء نبوية فهي اسئلة مضيعة للوقت لا تستفيد منها تشغيل قوى التفكير و لا المعرفة العامة، ان لم اقل لا يمكن ان يجيب عليها أعتى المتخصصين في تراث ارسطو.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

السؤال: من هو ذوالقرنين الذي مذكور في القران (لان الفرس يقولون أنه نبينا وجدنا (كوروش)!! شكرا 


الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولا : 
ذو القرنين المذكور في سورة الكهف في قوله تعالى : ( وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنْ ذِي الْقَرْنَيْنِ قُلْ سَأَتْلُو عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْهُ ذِكْرًا ) الكهف/ 83 كان ملكا من ملوك الأرض وعبدا صالحا مسلما ، طاف الأرض يدعو إلى الإسلام ويقاتل عليه من خالفه ، فنشر الإسلام وقمع الكفر وأهله وأعان المظلوم وأقام العدل .
صح عن مجاهد أنه قال : " ملك الأرض مشرقها ومغربها أربعة نفر : مؤمنان وكافران ، فالمؤمنان : سليمان بن داود وذو القرنين ، والكافران : بختنصر ونمرود بن كنعان ، لم يملكها غيرهم " رواه الطبري في "التفسير" (5/433) .
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله :
" ذكر الله تعالى ذا القرنين هذا وأثنى عليه بالعدل ، وأنه بلغ المشارق والمغارب ، وملك الأقاليم وقهر أهلها ، وسار فيهم بالمعدلة التامة والسلطان المؤيد المظفر المنصور القاهر المقسط . والصحيح : أنه كان ملكا من الملوك العادلين " انتهى من "البداية والنهاية" (2 /122)
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
" وَقَدْ اُخْتُلِفَ فِي ذِي الْقَرْنَيْنِ فَقِيلَ كَانَ نَبِيًّا ، وَقِيلَ : كَانَ مَلَكًا مِنْ الْمَلَائِكَة ، وقيل لَمْ يَكُنْ نَبِيًّا وَلَا مَلَكًا , وَقِيلَ : كَانَ مِنْ الْمُلُوك . وَعَلَيْهِ الْأَكْثَر " انتهى بتصرف .
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
" هو ملك صالح كان على عهد الخليل إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ويقال إنه طاف معه بالبيت ، فالله أعلم " انتهى من "فتاوى نور على الدرب" - لابن عثيمين (60 /4) .وأما ما رواه الحاكم (104) والبيهقي (18050) عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : (مَا أَدْرِي أَتُبَّعٌ أَنَبِيّاً كانَ أَمْ لاَ ، وَمَا أَدْرِي ذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ أَنَبِيّاً كانَ أَمْ لاَ ، وَمَا أَدْرِي الحُدُودُ كَفَّارَاتٌ لأَهْلِهَا أَمْ لاَ ) ، فقد أعله الإمام البخاري رحمه الله وغيره . 
قال الإمام البخاري رحمه الله : " وقال لي عبد الله بن محمد حدثنا هشام قال حدثنا معمر عن ابن ابى ذئب عن الزهري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ما أدرى أعزير نبيا كان ام لا، وتبع لعينا كان ام لا، والحدود كفارات لأهلها ام لا ؟ 
وقال عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن ابن ابى ذئب عن سعيد عن أبى هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، والأول أصح ، [يعني : المرسل ] ، ولا يثبت هذا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( الحدود كفارة ) " . انتهى . 
"التاريخ الكبير" (1/153) . 
وقَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ : تفرد بِهِ عبد الرَّزَّاق ، وَغَيره أرْسلهُ . " "الفتح السماوي" ، للمناوي(3/988) . وينظر أيضا : "أطراف الغرائب" (5/198) . 
ثانيا : 
أما ما يتوارد على ألسنة بعض من لا علم له بحقائق الأمور أنه الإسكندر المقدوني باني الإسكندرية ، الذي غزا الصين والهند وبلاد الترك ، وقهر ملك الفرس واستولى على مملكته : فهو قول باطل مردود ، وقد بين ذلك المحققون من أهل العلم : 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله :
" الْإِسْكَنْدَر الْيُونَانِيّ كَانَ قَرِيبًا مِنْ زَمَن عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام , وَبَيْن زَمَن إِبْرَاهِيم وَعِيسَى أَكْثَر مِنْ أَلْفَيْ سَنَة , وَالَّذِي يَظْهَر أَنَّ الْإِسْكَنْدَر الْمُتَأَخِّر لُقِّبَ بِذِي الْقَرْنَيْنِ تَشْبِيهًا بِالْمُتَقَدِّم  ِ لِسَعَةِ مُلْكه وَغَلَبَته عَلَى الْبِلَاد الْكَثِيرَة , أَوْ لِأَنَّهُ لَمَّا غَلَبَ عَلَى الْفُرْس وَقَتَلَ مَلِكهمْ اِنْتَظَمَ لَهُ مُلْك الْمَمْلَكَتَيْ  نِ الْوَاسِعَتَيْن  ِ الرُّوم وَالْفُرْس فَلُقِّبَ ذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ لِذَلِكَ . 
والْحَقّ أَنَّ الَّذِي قَصَّ اللَّه نَبَأَهُ فِي الْقُرْآن هُوَ الْمُتَقَدِّم . 
وَالْفَرْق بَيْنهمَا مِنْ أَوْجُهٍ : أَحَدهَا : مَا ذَكَرْته , الثَانِي : أنّ الْإِسْكَنْدَر َكَانَ كَافِرًا , وَكَانَ مُعَلِّمُهُ أَرَسْطَاطَالِي  س ، وَكَانَ يَأْتَمِر بِأَمْرِهِ ، وَهُوَ مِنْ الْكُفَّار بِلَا شَكّ , الثَالِث : كَانَ ذُو الْقَرْنَيْنِ مِنْ الْعَرَب , وَأَمَّا الْإِسْكَنْدَر فَهُوَ مِنْ الْيُونَان " انتهى باختصار .
وقال ابن كثير رحمه الله :
" ذكر الأزرقي وغيره أن ذا القرنين أسلم على يدي إبراهيم الخليل وطاف معه بالكعبة المكرمة هو وإسماعيل عليه السلام .
أما المقدوني اليوناني المصري باني إسكندرية الذي يؤرخ بأيامه الروم ، فكان متأخرا عن الأول بدهر طويل ، كان هذا قبل المسيح بنحو من ثلاثمائة سنة وكان أرسطا طاليس الفيلسوف وزيره وهو الذي قتل دارا بن دارا وأذل ملوك الفرس وأوطأ أرضهم .
وإنما نبهنا عليه لأن كثيرا من الناس يعتقد أنهما واحد ، وأن المذكور في القرآن هو الذي كان أرسطا طاليس وزيره فيقع بسبب ذلك خطأ كبير وفساد عريض طويل كثير ، فإن الأول كان عبدا مؤمنا صالح وملكا عادلا ، وأما الثاني فكان مشركا وكان وزيره فيلسوفا وقد كان بين زمانيهما أزيد من ألفي سنة . فأين هذا من هذا ؟ لا يستويان ولا يشتبهان إلا على غبي لا يعرف حقائق الأمور " . انتهى باختصار وتصرف من "البداية والنهاية" (2 /122-225)
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
" كان أرسطو قبل المسيح بن مريم عليه السلام بنحو ثلاثمائة سنة ، كان وزيرا للإسكندر بن فيلبس المقدوني الذي غلب على الفرس وهو الذي يؤرخ له اليوم بالتاريخ الرومي تؤرخ له اليهود والنصارى ، وليس هذا الإسكندر هو ذا القرنين المذكور في القرآن كما يظن ذلك طائفة من الناس ، فإن ذلك كان متقدما على هذا وذلك المتقدم هو الذي بنى سد يأجوج ومأجوج ، وهذا المقدوني لم يصل إلى السد ، وذاك كان مسلما موحدا وهذا المقدوني كان مشركا هو وأهل بلده اليونان كانوا مشركين يعبدون الكواكب والأوثان " انتهى "منهاج السنة النبوية" (1 /220) ، وينظر : "مجموع الفتاوى" (11 /171-172) ، "إغاثة اللهفان" ، لابن القيم (2 /263-264).فتبين مما سبق أن ذا القرنين المذكور في القرآن كان مسلما موحدا ، وكان من العرب ، 
فمن زعم أنه كان جدا للفرس ، أو كان نبيا من أنبيائهم على ملتهم ودينهم وطريقتهم : فقد ادعى باطلا كما بينه المحققون من أهل العلم والتاريخ .والله أعلم .*الإسلام سؤال وجواب*

----------


## سعد المطيري

أرسطو ضد مبدأ
المساواة في الحقوق الطبيعية فهو يعتقد أن
الطبيعة قد ميزت البعض بالعقل ووهبت آخرين القدرة على إستعمال أعضاء
البدن فالطبيعة تجعل أجسام الأفراد الأحرار مختلفة عن أجسام العبيد
فتمد العبيد بالقوة اللازمة للقيام بالاعمال الشاقة ، إذ إن الطبيعة 
تعد الأحرار لوظائف الحياة المدنية ( كتاب ماذا قدم المسلمون للعالم للدكتور راغب السرجاني)

----------


## ابن عقيل المريحاني

لا شكّ أنّ الأبحاث الفلسفية التي حكم عليها شيخ الإسلام وغيره تحتاج إلى إعادة نظر من خلال دراسات حديثة تواكب ما توصلت إليه الدراسات الفلسفية الإغريقية والإفادة منها في معرفة صحة النقولات ومقارنتها بأصولها على ضوء علمى الفلسفة والنقد النصي.

----------


## فراس الهندي

تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسئلون عما كانوا يعملون

ما ينفعنا أن فلان من السابقين كان موحدا أو مشركا أو ملحدا إلا مثل هذا الجدل

----------


## البطليوسي

> تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسئلون عما كانوا يعملون
> 
> ما ينفعنا أن فلان من السابقين كان موحدا أو مشركا أو ملحدا إلا مثل هذا الجدل



فائدة هذا المبحث الذي يتناقش فيه الإخوة، أنّه إذا عرف إسلام أحد هؤلاء؛ يبادر المسلمون بالاستغفار له، وهذا من السنّة، قال تعالى:  (رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَ  ا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ)، وقال العلماء ينتفع الميّت باستغفار المؤمنين له .

----------

